# Uncle Mom's Electric Spoons



## Uncle Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Myechtatel (Mar 9, 2011)

badass!


----------



## exstinksean (Mar 10, 2011)

Awsome!!!


----------

